# Asparagus Croquettes



## kadesma (Sep 10, 2013)

You need 1/4 lb. thin asparagus, cut into 1 inch pieces then put them in boiling water  for 4 min or til tender. In meantime in medium bowl beat 2 eggs ,mix  in 3 TAB pecorino Romano cheese1/2 tea red pepper flakes or to taste 1/4 tea. black pepper crushed the asparagus, 2 Tab. evoo  1 tea salt,1Tab. fresh chopped parsley and 3-4 fresh basil leaves shredded,1 cup  unseasoned bread crumbs, Shape into patties fry in the hot  evoo     on each side, for 4 min, the patties need to be 1/2 inch thick   drain on paper towels and serve right away,
enjoy
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 10, 2013)

That sounds great.  C&P!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 11, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That sounds great. C&P!


 So glad you like this one.
ma


----------



## Cushty3 (Oct 12, 2013)

*Yummy*

Sounds great will try this for me and my kids x


----------



## Addie (Oct 12, 2013)

Cushty3 said:


> Sounds great will try this for me and my kids x



Welcome to DC Crusty!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 26, 2013)

Cushty3 said:


> Sounds great will try this for me and my kids x


HI Crushty, so glad you've joined us. Hope you enjoy the recipe.
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 26, 2013)

I forgot to tell you, I made these and they are sooo good.  I can't eat a lot of them, though, darn it.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 26, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I forgot to tell you, I made these and they are sooo good. I can't eat a lot of them, though, darn it.


 Hey sweetie, so glad you like them, me too. Missing you I've been laid up with a bad leg. It's healing now but what a pain it's been.
ma


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 26, 2013)

kadesma said:


> Hey sweetie, so glad you like them, me too. Missing you I've been laid up with a bad leg. It's healing now but what a pain it's been.
> ma



What's up with your leg, Ma?  Glad to see you back!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 26, 2013)

kadesma said:


> Hey sweetie, so glad you like them, me too. Missing you I've been laid up with a bad leg. It's healing now but what a pain it's been.
> ma



What did you do to your leg?  Love you bunches!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 29, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What did you do to your leg? Love you bunches!


 I was sitting here at the computer and a very large book fell and hit my leg. It was a huge black and blue spot since the leg has always been swollen fluid started seeping from it. So it needed wrapping what a mess. It should be ok now but it's been sore and wrapped and itchy and, and and!!!
ma


----------



## taxlady (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh no Ma, hope the leg is all better soon.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 29, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Oh no Ma, hope the leg is all better soon.


 Thursday another Dr.'s app to have the last look it should be fie by then. Hopefully no more wrappings for the old leg and  and I get to run free for a week or so then we use and ace bandage to keep things in line and hopefully no more swelling.
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 29, 2013)

kadesma said:


> I was sitting here at the computer and a very large book fell and hit my leg. It was a huge black and blue spot since the leg has always been swollen fluid started seeping from it. So it needed wrapping what a mess. It should be ok now but it's been sore and wrapped and itchy and, and and!!!
> ma



OW Ma!!!  I hope it heals quickly!

I wish I was there to wrap your leg for you everyday...I'm told I'm good at it!

Love you more!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 29, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> OW Ma!!! I hope it heals quickly!
> 
> I wish I was there to wrap your leg for you everyday...I'm told I'm good at it!
> 
> Love you more!


 I wish you were near by too PF I'm rather dreding the wrapping each day so I don't swell. I really hate this as it limits me to what I can do. I  know you are the best I feel it just from your posts. love ya back.

ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 29, 2013)

kadesma said:


> I wish you were near by too PF I'm rather dreding the wrapping each day so I don't swell. I really hate this as it limits me to what I can do. I  know you are the best I feel it just from your posts. love ya back.
> 
> ma



Make sure to put something like Eucerin cream on your leg each day before wrapping.  Keeps your skin nice.  Cream again at night after washing.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 29, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Make sure to put something like Eucerin cream on your leg each day before wrapping. Keeps your skin nice. Cream again at night after washing.


I will PF my skin is so dry and peels off in good size sheets from the dialysis so I have to moisturize all over every morning and at night.
Gee thanks for all the great advice.
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 29, 2013)

kadesma said:


> I will PF my skin is so dry and peels off in good size sheets from the dialysis so I have to moisturize all over every morning and at night.
> Gee thanks for all the great advice.
> ma



Who is going to be doing the wrapping, Ma?


----------



## kadesma (Oct 30, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Who is going to be doing the wrapping, Ma?


 DH is going to be doing the wrapping for me. Dr. said to get the new 3 inch ace bandage and he will show him what to do. I go in in the morning  pray he does not want to wrap my leg with all this junk again
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 30, 2013)

kadesma said:


> DH is going to be doing the wrapping for me. Dr. said to get the new 3 inch ace bandage and he will show him what to do. I go in in the morning  pray he does not want to wrap my leg with all this junk again
> ma



My fingers are crossed!  Hugs, Ma!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 30, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My fingers are crossed!  Hugs, Ma!



+1!  More hugs, Ma!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 3, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My fingers are crossed! Hugs, Ma!


 Well I had to wrap this leg one more time so for it's been a month of wrappings. I'm so sick of this it's all I can do to not cry. but I'll try to get by my pain and let it go and pray for the best.
ma


----------



## kadesma (Nov 3, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> +1! More hugs, Ma!


 Thanks Dawg, see my reply to PF life has a way of keeping you in line!
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 3, 2013)

kadesma said:


> Well I had to wrap this leg one more time so for it's been a month of wrappings. I'm so sick of this it's all I can do to not cry. but I'll try to get by my pain and let it go and pray for the best.
> ma



You will beat this, Ma!

Hugs!


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 3, 2013)

kades, that sounds great. Do you serve them with any kind of sauce?


----------



## kadesma (Nov 3, 2013)

lyndalou said:


> kades, that sounds great. Do you serve them with any kind of sauce?


 No I hadn't thought to do that but maybe some parm mixed with a little butter and fresh chopped parsley or cilantro  make it pourable  I' ll try to think of more ideas .
kades


----------

